# Mein Bildschirm Flimmert bei manchen Spielen :(



## Fueled (18. Januar 2017)

Hi, 
Ich habe eine Frage, wieso flimmert mein Bildschirm bei manchen Spielen.
Es dreht sich um nicht wirklich großartig Grafik anspruchsvolle Spiele -> League of Legends, Aragami, Tomb-Raider etc. .

Ich kann kein Screenshot machen da es da glaub ich verbessert wird :/ Woran könnte es liegen?
(Er ist recht neu)

Hier ein paar Infos zu meinem PC / Einstellungen. Kein Plan was ich angeben muss^^

Grafik-Karte: Radeon R9 200 Series
Prozessor: AMD FX(tm)-6100 Six-COre Processor 3300 Mhz, 3 Kerne, 6 logische(r) Prozessor(en)
Monitor: AOC E2219






Danke schon mal


----------

